# how is this for a deal!?



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/rvs/1663225550.html

what do you think i can talk him down to?
its for a friend....


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Considering that you can buy a new 08 for that if you know where to look, I would definitely try to talk him down some.


----------

